# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  TRANSFER & OTHER DOMESTIC RUMOURS

## badboy rulzzzz

Everton are set to renew their interest in Celtic midfielder Stilian Petrov and are also considering a move for Hearts defender Andy Webster. (Daily Record) 

Portsmouth are lining up a bid for Wigan striker Henri Camara. (Daily Mirror) 

Ex-Brentford boss Martin Allen will fly back from holiday to take charge at Tranmere. (The Sun) 

The League Managers' Association has warned Middlesbrough to scrap plans to install captain Gareth Southgate as manager because he does not have the required coaching badges. (Daily Star) 

Bolton have made a bid for Marseille defender Abdoulaye Meite. (Daily Star) 

Crystal Palace plan to talk to former Inter and AC Milan coach Alberto Zaccheroni about their vacant managerial post. (Daily Express) 




GERMANY GOSSIP
Wembley groundsman Steve Welch has prepared a practice pitch fit for a World Cup final at England's training base at Baden Baden. (The Sun) 

Arsenal midfielder Freddie Ljungberg is being monitored by Sweden's medical staff after his migraine problems flared up again. (Daily Mirror) 

Paraguay keeper Justo Villar has warned England to expect a rough ride in their World Cup opener on Saturday. (Daily Star) 




WORLD CUP FUNNIES
The Sun says that England's opening match against Paraguay on Saturday will be officiated by a referee nicknamed Little Dracula. 

Marco Rodriguez, 35, was given the moniker because of his likeness to a television character and after the World Cup he is set to star in his own cartoon in his native Mexico

----------

